# amavis - Mysql Server has gone away



## stefanw (17. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

frischer Server, Debian Squeeze. Folgendes finde ich im mail.log:


```
Feb 17 07:19:15 j8657 postfix/cleanup[17427]: 20E5F14167: message-id=<20110217061915.20E5F14167@mail.domain.tld>
Feb 17 07:19:15 j8657 postfix/qmgr[930]: 20E5F14167: from=<root@mail.domain.tld>, size=7233, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Feb 17 07:19:15 j8657 amavis[29834]: (29834-07) NOTICE: reconnecting in response to: err=2006, HY000, DBD::mysql::st execute failed: MySQL server has gone away at (eval 103) line 166, <GEN127> line 4.
```
Wo kann ich denn da suchen?

Danke

Stefan


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2011)

Schau mal ins syslog und die mysql log files.


----------



## stefanw (17. Feb. 2011)

Im syslog steht das gleiche drin. MySQL Log ist scheinbar per default nicht aktiviert habe ich jetzt eingeschaltet.

Stefan


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2011)

Was hast Du denn zu max_connections und max_user_connections in der mysql my.cnf Datei stehen?


----------



## stefanw (17. Feb. 2011)

max_connections ist auskommentiert und max_user_connections steht gar nicht drin. Wie gesagt ein ganz frisches System mit default Werten.


----------



## stefanw (17. Feb. 2011)

Ok, hab jetzt beide Werte auf 500 eingestellt


----------

